# Hohe Telefonrechnung



## Beaudiene (26 Mai 2010)

Hallo ins Forum, ich habe euch gefunden, weil mich heute fast der Schlag getroffen hat , als ich meine Telefonrechnung bekam, ich soll 172 € zahlen an Next ID für die Zeit vom 10.5. - 11.5. 2010 
Ich habe mir den Einzelverbindungsnachweis anzeigen lassen , ich versuche mal die Tabelle hier reinzukopieren


> Datum                         ausgehende
> Rufnummer                         angewählte
> Rufnummer                         Zeitraum
> Beginn                         Zeitraum
> ...


Ich hielt mich in dieser Zeit in einem KH in HH auf, 300 km weit entfernt von zu Hause, es war auch zu dieser Zeit niemand hier , der um diese Zeit hätte telefonieren können


Der Anbieter des Dienstes der Artikel-/Leistungsnummer 11694 lautet: 
TransLease International Ltd.
71 Amiens Street
IRL-. Dublin 1 Ireland

Kann mir bitte jemand weiter helfen was das ist und wie die dazu kommen, ich bin völlig planlos
Bei der T-Com habe ich diesen Betrag schon reklamiert, er wird aus der Rechnung genommen, aber die werden sicher nicht lange auf Drohbriefe warten lassen.

Ich bin froh ein Forum wie dieses gefunden zu haben und danek allen schon mal recht herzlich hier
Grüße


----------



## rambalamba (25 Juni 2010)

*AW: Hohe Telefonrechnung*

Bist nicht die einzige Person, die mit Translease International Ltd zu tun bekommt.

Mir liegt an Mahnung an einer Bekannte von mir vor. Es geht auch um einen Abo-Vertrag fürs Festnetz.

Die Telefonnummern für diese Abos sind: 

01805018185
01805592592
018050767659

Die Rechnung kommt monatlich und beträgt oft ca. 80,00 Euro

Die Bekannte weiß nichts mehr. Vielleicht kannst Du mal was sagen, wie es war.


----------



## Teleton (25 Juni 2010)

*AW: Hohe Telefonrechnung*

Die Sachen werden zwar jeweils von Translease als Diensteanbieter veranstaltet betreffen jedoch zwei Problemkreise. Einmal "normale" 0900- Geschichten zum anderen "Festnetzabos" bzw Voice-Abos. 
Hier gehts weiter:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ler/59160-voiceabo-voice-abo-festnetzabo.html

und hier lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...uecknahme-beim-ag-waldbroel-14-c-35-10-a.html


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2010)

*AW: Hohe Telefonrechnung*

Nicht bezahlen 
Ich habe schon seit Jahren mit der Branche zu tun
Die drohen mit allem was sie haben.Lass dich nicht einschüchtern
Ich habe seit fünf Jahren mit denen zutun. Hier im Forum wird sehr viel darüber 
geschrieben. Einfach ruhig bleiben auch wenn es machmal Nerven kostet


----------



## Teleton (25 Juni 2010)

*AW: Hohe Telefonrechnung*

Nichtstun ist *nur* bei "normaler" Internetabzocke die richtige Wahl. 
Bei Telefongeschichten ist die Rechtslage anders (abgesehen davon dass grade NextID häufig klagt). Es gilt §45 i TKG mit der *Rügefrist* von 8 Wochen. Immer mehr Gerichte sehen diese Frist als Ausschlussfrist gegen alles an was sich auf der Telefonrechnung befindet , d.h. wer innerhalb der Frist keine Einwendungen erhebt kann diese später nicht mehr bringen. Bei 0900-Geschichten muß daher, bei Voice-Abos sollten sicherheitshalber Einwendungen erhoben werden.


----------



## Mark135 (14 August 2018)

Wer kann mir helfen habe das gleiche Problem. Wie kann man dagegen vorgehen um dies abzustellen?


----------



## jupp11 (14 August 2018)

Der Thread ist 8 Jahre alt. Welche Nummern sollen gewählt worden sein?


----------

